# Hay mites



## Bunnieshaven (Sep 23, 2008)

*Hay mites! , **Ivomec* has been recommended to me to get rid of mites on rabbits picked up from their hay and straw. I was wondering do you guys use it? I'm looking for something thatreally works and this has come highly recommended Have any of you used it? did some of you find any side effects toyour rabbit?, as I hear some bunnies have sadly had an allergic reaction to certain mite repellent products :?. 

Thanks guys

Sandy


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 23, 2008)

Ivomec has been used but I know that it has to be diluted carefully . I personally have never used it myself, would be afraid to and would go to a vet rather than try it.

There can be severe reactions to incorrect dosing. 

it's possible that another member has used it successfully and with a lot of knowledge.

I would be concerned about your hay source and try to go for better hay to eradicate a problem that would only be ongoing.

Hope that you get more imput from others


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 23, 2008)

On a transport with Barry to the vet last week, I noticed about six teensy crawlies in the kennel cab I had temporarily stored atop a bale of hay. Our rabbit-savvy vet, Dr. Jennifer Bloss, looked at them under the microscope after I compacted a few and brought them in on a piece of tape. She said they were grain mites. They wouldn't cause harm to the buns. I'm curious if anyone else has seen these, or how to differentiate between grain mites and hay mites.

Another bale concern situation arose when a friend noticed her bunny had multiple bite marks in her ear. Gnats that came out of a bale? The ear healed okay.

With your posting Bunnieshaven, and angieluv's reply, wondering now about mite-ology. Types of mites and their photos?

What a sniffer! NZ whitey girl Marietta purposefully removed a gigantic grasshopper body from the last handout of homegrown hay.
!! Yowzers. A BIG flattened grasshopper. :shock:


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 23, 2008)

http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Skin_diseases/Parasitic/furmite.PDF

http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Skin_diseases/Parasitic/burrowingmite.PDF

http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Skin_diseases/Parasitic/lesscommonmite.PDF

GRAIN MITES

http://search.live.com/images/results.aspx?q=PICTURE+OF+GRAIN+MITES&mkt=en-us
HAVE TO GO TO SHELTER..ALL FOR NOW ..HOPE THIS HELPS 
M


----------



## Bunnieshaven (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for your genuine concern replies heres the link for you to check out Ivomec. I am so glad to see it is *especially formulated for use on domestic rabbits* because all I had been able to find up to now was it's use for horses and cattle :?it looks an excellant site. There is a full productdiscription etcconcerning Ivomec below it's picture 

Sandy x

http://www.hyperdrug.co.uk/Easimec-Ivermectin-05-10ml/productinfo/IVE1/


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for the link 
I never knew they made it epecially for small animals. I would still talk with your vet re. use of it and then proceed according to whatever he says.


----------



## Leaf (Sep 23, 2008)

What are hay mites? :shock:


----------



## 12354somebunny (Sep 24, 2008)

I bought a bag of hay previously, which had tiny little crawlies in it.. they're about the size of a 'fullstop' and white/translucent in colour. I didn't know what they were called, but looking at the grain mites pics.. i think they are probably grain mites. good to hear that grain mites shouldn't cause any harm to rabbits.

anyways, that bag of hay has since been discarded and we have tons of fresher, cleaner hay now


----------



## Bunnieshaven (Sep 24, 2008)

*angieluv wrote: *


> Thanks for the link
> I never knew they made it epecially for small animals. I would still talk with your vet re. use of it and then proceed according to whatever he says.








Good morning angieluv Thank you for your sound advice I have also emailed the Pharmacist of the company asking more questions concerning this product onlythis morning I really don't like using chemicals at all onanyanimal ,if there had been a more natural solution I certainly would go with that first. Some one has said they bathe their rabbits in an insecticidal shampoo to get rid of mites but with the size of my bunnies that just isn't practical I would probably end up getting wetter than them










Have also been searching the net for different hay supplier stockits. We are working on getting more storage space that means I will be able to buy by the bale then because we'll have the room to store it , up to now it's a quick turn over but I have had to buy the ready bagged stuff from pet stores etc ,I have to say haven't been to impressed with it , it's supposed to be dust free! well you could have fooled me.

Also before I go can I ask please , I've ticked the box below where it says "Notify me by email when replies are posted to this topic" , but I never get emailed? 

Sandy x


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 24, 2008)

Hay mites seem really bad this year! We have them in the barn (we think) and they are biting us if we touch the hay. I don't think they will attach but I'd get the hay out of the house...... We use it for our horses, but I won't use it in the house.

Definitely talk to the vet about using Ivomectin. Buck Jones (RIP) used to recommend it and then one day he nearly lost his bunny from giving her a bit of Ivomectin.. I know after that he never recommneded using it...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 24, 2008)

Can any fleas be mistaken for hay or sand mites by chance? I've noticed something I thought was a regular flea, could have been a sand flea our friend said, so, quite confusing.:?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 24, 2008)

Hay/grain mites are clear or white colored.

From the weather this year, I've heard a lot of people have them.

Here's the Buck Jones thread:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=5851&forum_id=1


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi Bunnieshaven 

As you're from the UK and you said you're looking for a new online hay supplier I wondered if these links might help:

 West Wales Willows- The Willow Warren  

I ordered a free sample from here (you only pay Â£2.50 postage for a free small box to try!) and it's really great stuff- not at all dusty and the buns loved it

 Dust Free Hay 

Not tried this place but heard good things about their hay!

 The Hay Experts 

They sell Oxbow Hay which is really lovely, although the smallest bag can be a bit dusty- I've just ordered the next size up and it's not at all dusty! 

Overall, those places are a bit more expensive maybe than buying from pet shops but I find the quality of the hay is so much better, and it's worth it. Maybe ordering huge bales will work out a lot cheaper as well.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 26, 2008)

Don't know why you aren't getting e-mail replies. Any change?


----------

